# Symptoms



## megangrohl

*I just got my + yesterday on a dollar store test which tests at 25 mIU. I wanted to list my symptoms from ovulation until the + hpt in the hopes that I could help someone that is symptom spotting. TBH I felt like I just had really bad PMS which is normal for me, I didn't really feel any different. HTH!!

O day/CD15 - O pains, CM dried up and started turning thick like lotion
1DPO/CD16 - sore breasts on the sides
2DPO /CD17- sore breasts on the sides, worse
3DPO/CD18 - sore breasts on the sides, even worse than day before
4DPO/CD19 - sore side of breasts now moving all the way down towards my nipples, severe diarrhea, thought I caught a bug
5DPO/CD20 - sore side of breasts now all the way down to where my nipples are, feels like they are bruised ALL over!!! Still have the diarrhea
6DPO/CD21 - breasts about the same, starting to feel worse and worse, still have the diarrhea
7DPO/CD22 - sore breasts start to be the same, not getting worse though. Nipples start to swell and feel very tender. Diarrhea still there
8DPO/CD23 - sore breasts the same as day before, nipples getting worse everyday, omg why are they so poofy and swollen and omg HEAVY!!!! Diarrhea starting to get better but still not totally solid
9DPO/CD24 - sore breasts the same, nipples so sore can't even have tshirt touching them or water in the shower. Stools starting to get more solid
10DPO/CD25 - sore breasts all across the top and my nipples are sore. Not as bad as when I O'd but still there for sure. Been pg before so maybe not as sore because I've already had them expand. What does everything think?
11DPO/CD26 - took a test today and was negative. cried for 3 days. Really depressed, thinking that this is not my month and that there is really something wrong with me. breasts and nipples still sore, had to put cold cloth on nipples to take swelling down. can't sleep very comfortably as I sleep on my stomach and laying on my breasts hurts. thinking i am just PMSing really bad!
12 DPO/CD27 - still very emotional. crying all day off and on. thinking that I will never successfully have a baby. breasts still sore - feels like they are bruised on top of bruises. Nipples still sore and sensitive. Can't have sex because breasts hurt so bad. Going up and down stairs KILLS. Sleeping uncomfortable same as the day before.
13DPO/CD28- exact same as the day before. Not AS upset, starting to feel less emotional but STILL emotion. More coming to terms with my thoughts about having kids. Trying to snap out of it. Feeling crampy thinking AF is gonna show the next day.
14DPO/CD29 - same as day before. Actually starting to feel emotionally better, thinking AF is definately gonna be coming but no sign of her. Breasts still sore, nipples very sore and entire breast feels so heavy like I am carrying around bags of sand hanging from my nipples LOL stools are solid and borderline constipated. Pooping alot also.
15DPO/CD30 - Went to clinic to get U/S results which confirmed I have cystic ovaries. Got referral to fertility clinic to look into my problem to help me get pregnant. Bought a test just to prove my fiance wrong - he's been saying all week that I am pregnant with twins and he won't let me have a drink of alcohol. So I test and it shows up positive, I look thinking I am seeing things and start saying OMG......OMG.......O M G!!!!! Do you see something? Yes? WTF! hahaha not sure what to think of all of this but hope this helps someone. 

My CM stayed the same as O day all the way through until now. It is creamy and lots of it. I had TONS of EWCM on CD14 - the day before I ovulated. And we DTD that night to catch it in time and this was fiance's bday, what great timing! I hope that this one sticks. Check out my other post for a pic of the positive and let me know what y'all think! Thank you!*


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :)
x


----------



## spang3816

Congrats!


----------



## mrsparoline

:happydance: Yay!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## sle133

*Congratulations!! 
Thats a great story, quite similir to how i am feeling right now. Awaiting results hopefully tomorrow. *


----------

